#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  MIT Indore 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities - Discussion

## richa_tiwari

*About :* Malwa Institute of Technology is governed by Indus Global Educational And Welfare Society was founded in 2003 by a group of industrialists and educationalists who shared a vision of establishing centers of scientific learning around the country, where generations of student would be prepared and natured to address the unique requirement of developing Nation poised for dramatic growth.

Indus Global Educational and Welfare Society is committed to quality education through centers for higher education where generation of Indians can plant their feet firmly in the of knowledge. Firm in commitment to create Nation Builders, the society took the first step towards its sated goals by establishing Malwa Institute of Technology in 2004. 

*Branches & Intake :*

*B.E*
Computer Science and Engineering
4
120

*B.E*
Electronics and Communication Engg.
4
120

*B.E*
Electrical & Electronics Engg.
4
60

*B.E*
Information Technology
4
60

*B.E*
Mechanical Engineering
4
60

*B.E*
Civil Engineering
4
60



*Campus Facilities*

*Library*

Engineering Library: - The institute has an excellent computerized e-learning library with over 20056   books and 61 Journals. An information centre is planned as an attachment to the library. In addition to computerized bibliographic reference information, classified abstracts of publications and journals and even full texts of papers with E-mail facilities will be provided

 Libraries are the backbone of every educational institution. They are the fountains of knowledge from which the students learn study and research the subjects they are interested in.
Our fully-loaded e-libraries contain books and journals of national and foreign writers, covering the syllabus and general awareness topic for increasing all round knowledge and development of the students.
We have separate libraries for Engineering and Management, allowing students to focus on their chosen areas of interest. 

*Canteen*

The college has a clean and inexpensive canteen where students can get nourishing meals and snacks.

The canteen is a meeting place and one can find our students spending time here between classes, relaxing over a hot cup of tea in winters and a cool refreshing beverage in summers. Others get their meals here, or pop in for a quick snack.

The canteen is maintained to a high level of hygiene, cleanliness and efficiency.

*Auditorium & Seminar*


*Auditorium*
   One of the best Auditoria in the Indore, the  Auditorium is  air-conditioned, light paneled, having acoustic systems and a  communication  network that provides instant Global connectivity. With a  seating capacity of  130, the auditorium is the venue for the numerous  academic and cultural events  organized by the Institute. And also ideal  for conferences, seminars,  presentations, and cultural performances of  all kinds. 

*Seminar  Hall*
    The  Seminar hall is the venue for all the  important events at MIT.  The seminar hall with a seating capacity for 300  people is a happening  place in the campus. It is an ideal venue for seminars  and national  conferences. It includes the latest digital sound system with  LCD  projectors and screen. Seminar  presentations by renowned Personalities,  Academicians and Corporate  professionals are being conducted on  regular basis. Institutes organize  seminars to implement exchange of  views. 
 The seminar room is  used for conferences, quizzes, role-playing etc.  The institute has already  organized seminars held by persons like World  Bank Consultants, IIM professors,  CEOs of foreign based companies,  Ex-Vice Chancellor of different Universities etc.  on IT and Management.  Seminar presentations by renowned Personalities,  Academicians and  Corporate professionals are being conducted on regular  basis.      

*Placements*

        Tech    Mahindra
Satyam    Computers

Syntel    Inc
Uttam    Gelwa
Zeppelin
Tricx    Infotech

Infosys
Avaya
KPIT    Cummins
Shriram    Groups
Segate    Software
Blue    Star

Persistent
Wipro    Solutions
T.    Systems
T.I.M.E.
Convergys
Yespay    Technologies

Wipro    Infotech
Zensar
Apticraft    Systems
Fourth    Space
Edelweiss
EA    Sports

Birla    soft
Tata    Autocomp Systems
BP    Ergo
Ripple    Infolink
Refer2Win
Siemens

I-Flex
Kinetic    motors
Everest    Kanto
Welspun
ITL    IND.Ltd
Ruchi    steels

L&T    Infotech
CMC    Limited
ADA    Cell Works
ADA    Cell Works
LnG    Engg. Ltd
TVS    Motors Etc.



*Queries are Welcome !!!!
*





  Similar Threads: MPCT Gwalior 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Campus Facilities - Discussion MITM Gwalior 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities Discussion RGEC, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion MVJCE 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities Discussion SDEC Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Discussion

----------

